
Beam – The World’s Most Advanced Router - mimerme
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/beam-apps-computers#/
======
mimerme
Which of their claims are valid and which ones are pure marketing bs? It seems
like their just shoving a VPN and HTTPS into a router

